# Here she is :)



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Our beautiful little girl Delilah Rose- She comes home Friday!!! We are so excited. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

she's so gorgeous!!

Cadeau sure makes some cute puppies!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! Where does she come from?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations, she is a cutie! Where is she from? :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats!!! What a cutie!! So happy for you...

Is your pup out of Dreamy x Cadeau? Did you get to pick out of the three pups?

Very exciting!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks y'all~ She is from Jacob Maltese. Her parents are Carina's Cadeau and Debbie's Dreamy.


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 31 2010, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879792


> Congrats!!! What a cutie!! So happy for you...[/B]


She's beautiful


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 31 2010, 06:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879794


> Thanks y'all~ She is from Jacob Maltese. Her parents are Carina's Cadeau and Debbie's Dreamy. [/B]


No wonder she's so pretty! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! She is a living doll!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations! She's a very adorable baby! I know you cannot wait to bring her home.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

congrats!!! :yahoo: you must be so excited! delilah rose is super adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 31 2010, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879783


> Our beautiful little girl Delilah Rose- She comes home Friday!!! We are so excited. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is so pretty, I know you are happy :biggrin:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am sure you can't wait. She is a very beautiful puppy. :wub: 


Tina


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats! Your baby is beautiful.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wowser! What an absolute beauty! I can see why you are so exited!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww she's simply gorgeous!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm so happy for you! How is she adjusting to her new home? How big is she?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG, I am just now seeing this...........She is gorgeous and I love Debbie and Carina!!! I am so glad you are getting her and we can watch her grow!! That is where my CeeCee came from, I got her from Jacob Maltese. She raises the sweetest pups with the best disposition in the whole wide world!! ............and I forgot to mention that she is gorgeous too!!! Hey, that is a Mother's pride talking!!! Post lots of pics when you get that beautiful girl~~~ :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks all! I am beside myself in love with this beautiful baby! I'm going to meet Deb Ray at the show in Atlanta and while I am there enjoy my first dog show. 

I love Debbie too! Dianne, she is a wonderful woman and she knows her malts!! I am so excited and so honored to have one of these gorgeous girls. Cadeau and Dreamy did a wonderful job on these beautiful babes.

Right now, I am just doing pet, but if she still is show quality, which I don't see how she couldn't be with such gorgeous parents. Then I have the option of showing her and Debbie will guide me through.  Plus, I've been reading a great book, called Show Me. I'm learning LOTS a little at a time.

Stay tuned for lots for pics to come this weekend. Like someone said to me earlier. I am going to need a tranquilizer to get through the rest of this week!! LOL


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, she is precious! Congratulations!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: she's perfect. :wub: :wub: :wub: Congrats


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a beauty :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh she is a CUTIE

CONGRATS .. I am so happy for you. I tell you, I am expecting tones of pictures once she is home  

Wishing you many happy fun and healthy years with her

Kat


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Congrats! She's a cutie :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Great choice Laura, she is adorable.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 31 2010, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879917


> Thanks all! I am beside myself in love with this beautiful baby! I'm going to meet Deb Ray at the show in Atlanta and while I am there enjoy my first dog show.
> 
> I love Debbie too! Dianne, she is a wonderful woman and she knows her malts!! I am so excited and so honored to have one of these gorgeous girls. Cadeau and Dreamy did a wonderful job on these beautiful babes.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! She is just absolutely stunning, what a beautiful pup! I adore her! I can't wait to see more pics when gets to her new home. 

I bet you are just on :cloud9: . Waiting is so brutal! I would need a tranq too, you must be about ready to bounce off the walls!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

She is just a precious little FluffBall! OMG such a face.......cute cute cute!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's a doll baby! I bet Friday can't come soon enough for you.


----------



## aspen (Aug 27, 2009)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 31 2010, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879783


> Our beautiful little girl Delilah Rose- She comes home Friday!!! We are so excited. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





She is adoreable. Congratulations!!!


----------



## aspen (Aug 27, 2009)

> Our beautiful little girl Delilah Rose- She comes home Friday!!! We are so excited. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aspen (Aug 27, 2009)

She is adoreable... Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Delilah Rose is stunning! Congratulations!!! Years ago, I called Jacob's Maltese, she had a little girl available that was named Joy, she was a beauty. But, Joy had already found her furever home with another couple. I really enjoyed visiting with Debbie, she's such a nice lady.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

She's so precious, how exciting! Hope Friday comes soon ...!

That's a hard week for you, LOL!

Thanks for the beautiful photos of your baby!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

seriously, io really could look at her photos ALL day!! :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She's beautiful...Congratulations!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, I just found this!! Your baby is a perfect beauty :wub: Hope the wait flies by :biggrin:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

She is adorable!!! Can't wait to see her grow up on SM!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... Delilah Rose is just gorgeous! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

And I'm sure Cadeau is delighted with his career change... B) (Sorry... I couldn't resist that!  )


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a little doll :wub: :wub: Congrats!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's a sweetheart, congratulations!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That 1st pic just melts me to mush! Precious girl with a precious name!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Just wanted to say that your future pup is adorable.
She has a darling little face.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 31 2010, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879917


> Thanks all! I am beside myself in love with this beautiful baby! I'm going to meet Deb Ray at the show in Atlanta and while I am there enjoy my first dog show.
> 
> I love Debbie too! Dianne, she is a wonderful woman and she knows her malts!! I am so excited and so honored to have one of these gorgeous girls. Cadeau and Dreamy did a wonderful job on these beautiful babes.
> 
> ...


I also read that book "Show Me" on Debbie's recommendation. It is a great one. 

I am absolutely looking forward to more pictures from this weekend and I am hoping you will bring her to the Specialty so I can see her again. :tender: 

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Feb 1 2010, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880302


> Awww... Delilah Rose is just gorgeous! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> And I'm sure Cadeau is delighted with his career change... B) (Sorry... I couldn't resist that!  )[/B]


So far this has been his one and only adventure. And I am thinking it will be a while before his next one. For now, his current career training is centered on becoming an obedience dog. It is slow going. He is not a natural in that regard. He thinks he is too sexy to obey. :supacool:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

what a beautiful girl :wub2: 

congratulations!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 2 2010, 02:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880536


> I am absolutely looking forward to more pictures from this weekend and I am hoping you will bring her to the Specialty so I can see her again. :tender:[/B]



Is this the show in ATL in May? If so, I plan on being there!!! and you can bet the little Princess will be in tow! Just wondering. I know I'll bring Lilah, but what about other dogs? I would feel bad leaving Macie behind. Can I bring her to?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 3 2010, 07:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881094


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 2 2010, 02:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880536





> I am absolutely looking forward to more pictures from this weekend and I am hoping you will bring her to the Specialty so I can see her again. :tender:[/B]



Is this the show in ATL in May? If so, I plan on being there!!! and you can bet the little Princess will be in tow! Just wondering. I know I'll bring Lilah, but what about other dogs? I would feel bad leaving Macie behind. Can I bring her to?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, you can.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 3 2010, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881222


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 3 2010, 07:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881094





> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 2 2010, 02:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880536





> I am absolutely looking forward to more pictures from this weekend and I am hoping you will bring her to the Specialty so I can see her again. :tender:[/B]



Is this the show in ATL in May? If so, I plan on being there!!! and you can bet the little Princess will be in tow! Just wondering. I know I'll bring Lilah, but what about other dogs? I would feel bad leaving Macie behind. Can I bring her to?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, you can. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is Macie a larger breed? Personally, i wouldn't bring her unless you can leave her in the room during judging etc. I don't know about anybody elses maltese but mine go NUTS when they see a bigger breed dog and I don't need that kind of distraction when I'm in the show ring!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Lots of people bring their pet Maltese. I haven't seen dogs of other breeds there. 

You might want to check out the AMA website for some of the details of the show times. The sweepstakes judging is on Saturday 5/8 with the regular classes on Sunday 5/9.


----------

